# Belated Hello



## rogthedodge (May 11, 2007)

Sorry forgot the etiquette and only just saw this section:

Hello!

Glad to find a forum where there's a wealth of knowledge and a decent standard of debate on matters of military history. My main interest is military history in general - Vietnam started me off, and now it's a general obsession (according to my girlfriend!, I call it unpaid research).

I started with Vietnam as there were many great books out at the time in paperback, read a lot on WW2 and now am reading much on WW1 - I'm firmly a 'revisionist' (more 'Forgotten Victory' than 'Lions Led By Donkeys') and consider that period to be my country's (and the Empire's) finest (and worst) 'hour'.

Looking forward to discussing / learning lots on here and as long as no-one mentions Manchester's 'other' football team I hope to be able to contribute / discuss things in a fairly rational manner

R
(CTID)


----------



## Bf109_g (May 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum Rog!! 

109.


----------



## rogthedodge (May 11, 2007)

Thanks 

PS you prompted me to edit my post - stupidly I forgot the Empire* contribution in my WW1 comment.

* no offence, just historically pedantic that's me!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Many of us have familiy who were in Vietnam. My brother was a 2 tour vet, 67-69


----------



## Wurger (May 12, 2007)

Welcome and greetings from Poland.


----------

